# Chain or Cylinder lift? Which is better



## JerseyShorePlow (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm putting a plow on a 2014 Jeep Wrangler I just bought. Still deciding which brand, but my question is which is better, the chain to lift the blade or just the hydraulic cylinder? I've had both on used vehicles I bought, but now I have a New Jeep and want to put a new plow on it. Any suggestions or pluses and minuses of each would be appreciated.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

What's a hydrolic?

I prefer a hydraulic ram to a chain lift.
we have both, I have never snapped a ram like I have a chain.
I have never had a ram come loose like I have had chains.
I have never had a ram come on hooked all on it's own causing the blade to drop to the ground at highway speeds.

a chain lift has one more hinge to go bad.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

How does a chain come on hooked?

I like my chain lifts, I feel they can stack a little higher and if something were to go wrong with the plow you can always jack up the plow or run it into the snow bank and short chain it to get it home. 

The down side to a chain lift is on bumpy roads the plow can bounce around and it makes a rough ride.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Plus they bounce less while driving around. Get a boss


----------



## weckel5984 (Sep 2, 2011)

you can run a hyrdo lift plow into a bank and strap it just as easily as well. X2 on Boss plows!!!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

From bouncing around,
A slack chain will come out of that notch sooner or later, (if you run a chain lift long enough)
My meyer is old too....



dieselboy01;1764581 said:


> How does a chain come on hooked?
> 
> I like my chain lifts, I feel they can stack a little higher and if something were to go wrong with the plow you can always jack up the plow or run it into the snow bank and short chain it to get it home.
> 
> The down side to a chain lift is on bumpy roads the plow can bounce around and it makes a rough ride.


Humm, my boss will out stack the hiniker and my chain lift meyer.

I have a 15yr old rtII and I have never had to (short chain) it.


----------



## NThill93 (Dec 14, 2013)

Personally, Makes no difference to me. I have a chain lift on my Meyer and my dad has a scissor on his Hiniker. Haven't had issues with either.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I've had them both, like them both, they both have their pluses and minuses.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

weckel5984;1764585 said:


> you can run a hyrdo lift plow into a bank and strap it just as easily as well. X2 on Boss plows!!!


Agree- if you plow commercially or for $ at all there's no reason you shouldn't have ratchet straps on you.

I've had both. Westerns, boss and now blizzard.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

wheres the picture of the dead horse and guy beating it with a hammer


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

ultimate plow;1764665 said:


> wheres the picture of the dead horse and guy beating it with a hammer


Here ya go Justin.


----------



## JerseyShorePlow (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks for the input. Seems as there is no clear winner of which is better. Maybe I'll have to let the price decide


----------



## NThill93 (Dec 14, 2013)

JerseyShorePlow;1764674 said:


> Maybe I'll have to let the price decide


price and dealer network.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

If one was clearly better I would assume all manufacturers would switch over


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Snoway's direct lift with hydraulic down pressure plow will perform well on that vehicle.

It's the only direct plow that you can say clearly out performs any chain lift, you can't push a chain.

IMO the dealer support in your area is the critical key. No matter what plow you *want* consider carefully before you buy a plow that is not supported locally.


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

Eventually you will blow a hose and lose all your fluid, have a relay go bad, ect. With chain lift it takes seconds to ram it into a snow pile and hike up the chain. I would think it would be a pain in the *** to have to secure a plow up with a ratchet strap. Assuming you even have one with you. 

I have plowed for years with Western; chain lift, obviously, and have never had a chain break or fall off. I don't really understand how they could fall off, they hook in pretty securely. 

The nicest thing I can see about direct lift is when you go into the pile and push the up button, the blade instantly starts raising - doesn't have to take the slack out of the chain. 

FWIW the older Boss plows (80's and early 90's) were chain lift.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

and that hose that goes to that chain lift cylinder will never blow?

I carry a spare hose for the lift and the wings.
this is a good idea for any plow be it a chain lift or a direct lift.

I haven't had to run home to fix a blown hose in over 20yrs,
Hopefully sooner or later you learn to carry a spare.

if you plow long enough you will have a chain find it's way off of the hook.
give it time and when it does I hope your not going fast.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

SnoFarmer;1766157 said:


> and that hose that goes to that chain lift cylinder will never blow?
> 
> I carry a spare hose for the lift and the wings.
> this is a good idea for any plow be it a chain lift or a direct lift.
> ...


You're obviously not listening. Even with the lift cylinder fully collapsed, you simply hook the chain onto the lift arm at a SHORTER POSITION.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

alldayrj;1764582 said:


> Plus they bounce less while driving around. Get a boss


Uh, wut?
How you figure that a direct hookup to a cylinder will bounce less?
On a chain, won't go down because the chain holds it up. Won't go up, because the STOPS hold it down.

That is, unless you're driving with it half down.... which you shouldn't be doing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

dieselboy01;1764581 said:


> How does a chain come on hooked?
> 
> Haven't been plowing very long, have you?
> 
> ...


They sure do.



jasonv;1766924 said:


> Uh, wut?
> How you figure that a direct hookup to a cylinder will bounce less?
> On a chain, won't go down because the chain holds it up. Won't go up, because the STOPS hold it down.
> 
> That is, unless you're driving with it half down.... which you shouldn't be doing.


Showing your real world inexperience once again, eh Jason?

For the chain lift folks, can you tell me what causes the chain to lift up the plow?


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

I plow the same lot with a 9' westen and 9' boss. Western slaps way more over the speed bumps and i attribute that to the chain. Its way bouncier on the road too. I agree they all break, keep a hose in the truck and keep plowing. Short chaining ony helps if you blow a motor in which case you have bigger problems


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Mark Oomkes,

I was poking fun at snow farmer for asking the OP what hydraulic was when he himself wrote the chain come "on hooked" instead of unhooked.

I've only been plowing for ten years, running my own operation for the past two years so I'm still a little green compared to a lot of you guys. 

Chain lift VS direct lift always seems to be the "Ford VS Chevy" debate. 

Find a good dealer and let the price help you decide.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;1767065 said:


> Showing your real world inexperience once again, eh Jason?
> 
> For the chain lift folks, can you tell me what causes the chain to lift up the plow?


Wow, you know what, I will try one more time to teach you how things work, but if you continue to push, I'll have no option but to report you for this.

The plow a-frame is hinged at the truck. When you lift it up, it will only go up until it reaches the STOPS. WILL NOT GO UP ANY HIGHER. When the the plow is lifted fully, it pulls the frame RIGHT UP AGAINST THE STOP. The plow will neither go up nor down. The chain holds it up, THE STOPS HOLD IT DOWN.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

dieselboy01;1767177 said:


> Chain lift VS direct lift always seems to be the "Ford VS Chevy" debate.


Its not really even that. What a direct lift generally offers is a double-acting cylinder, which means DOWN PRESSURE. You can't push down with a chain. What a chain offers is simplicity and reduced motion on the cylinder. For example, if you are plowing an uneven surface, a direct lift will cause the hydraulic to move as the plow rises and falls with the ground contours. With a chain, it will only pull the cylinder down lower when the plow extends further down, but never back up, so the cylinder moves a lot less, which results in a bit less wear.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jasonv;1767751 said:


> Wow, you know what, I will try one more time to teach you how things work, but if you continue to push, I'll have no option but to report you for this.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

I'll let you in on a secret. MJD, Charles and the other mods read all my posts. Probably the only member on PS that has every post read by the mods.

Actually, I think they receive a notification on their smartphones when I post.

If they didn't my post count would be higher than GV's.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

jasonv;1766924 said:


> Uh, wut?
> How you figure that a direct hookup to a cylinder will bounce less?
> On a chain, won't go down because the chain holds it up. Won't go up, because the STOPS hold it down.
> 
> That is, unless you're driving with it half down.... which you shouldn't be doing.


I cruised through a couple plow Mfr's owners manuals to make sure I wasn't speaking out to turn. Meyer says run the blade as low as possible to transport safely, Western, Fisher say completely raise the blade but height adjustment may be needed due to possible overheating. Boss just says if overheating occurs adjust the blade for more airflow. So three of the four have chain lifts and one is cylinder lift. I also had similar findings in Hiniker and Snow Dogg's manuals. Regardless of what position a cylinder or scissor is in it bounces less.
I run my blades as low as possible to allow for proper engine cooling, I've run chain and cylinder lifts. The cylinder lift performs equally when stacking, no delay in lifting, limited shock to the cylinder, mount and suspension due to lack of bouncing. But everyone is allowed to have their own opinions.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;1767852 said:


> I cruised through a couple plow Mfr's owners manuals to make sure I wasn't speaking out to turn. Meyer says run the blade as low as possible to transport safely, Western, Fisher say completely raise the blade but height adjustment may be needed due to possible overheating. Boss just says if overheating occurs adjust the blade for more airflow. So three of the four have chain lifts and one is cylinder lift. I also had similar findings in Hiniker and Snow Dogg's manuals. Regardless of what position a cylinder or scissor is in it bounces less.
> I run my blades as low as possible to allow for proper engine cooling, I've run chain and cylinder lifts. The cylinder lift performs equally when stacking, no delay in lifting, limited shock to the cylinder, mount and suspension due to lack of bouncing. But everyone is allowed to have their own opinions.


You have WAY more patience than I do.  :laughing:


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

^ Kind of what I was thinking - must have had some extra time on his hands.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1767880 said:


> You have WAY more patience than I do.  :laughing:


Not too much time on my hands, it's having kids/working with know it all's and taking the time to explain things to them is the best way to redirect there thoughts.

Also I rather make an @$$ of myself in person rather than the internet......most of the time.:laughing:


----------



## JJStan1954 (Feb 21, 2014)

Chain is cheaper to fix


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

You signed up just for that? What exactly is cheaper? They both have a cylinder, chain lift has a chain also. Sounds expensive to buy all that extra unnecessary chain


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

And don't forget the extra hinge that can fail (on the chain lift)





alldayrj;1770736 said:


> You signed up just for that? What exactly is cheaper? They both have a cylinder, chain lift has a chain also. Sounds expensive to buy all that extra unnecessary chain


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

jasonv;1766924 said:


> Uh, wut?
> How you figure that a direct hookup to a cylinder will bounce less?
> On a chain, won't go down because the chain holds it up. Won't go up, because the STOPS hold it down.
> 
> ...


Unless you listen to the manufacturer's instructions on transporting their equipment over the road so it's no surprise that is the preferred way to travel..



jasonv;1767751 said:


> Wow, you know what, I will try one more time to teach you how things work, but if you continue to push, I'll have no option but to report you for this.
> 
> Do you like making a donkey's rear of yourself? IMO Mr. Oomkees is offering real world experience based on a lifetime of plowing, something you really don't offer based on your past posts. A lifetime of plowing your driveway with one brand of plow and reading on the Internet pales with what Mark O experience's in one minor storm. You explaining something snow removal compares to a fish give lessons in how to start a fire.
> 
> The plow a-frame is hinged at the truck. When you lift it up, it will only go up until it reaches the STOPS. WILL NOT GO UP ANY HIGHER. When the the plow is lifted fully, it pulls the frame RIGHT UP AGAINST THE STOP. The plow will neither go up nor down. The chain holds it up, THE STOPS HOLD IT DOWN.


We all understand what you are saying, and theoretically you are correct. However that concept doesn't work in the real world and repeating it louder won't change the plow/vehicle dynamic, manufacturer's recommendations, generations of plowing experience. Nor will reporting this or any other post but have at it.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Stop the threats, report or get over it...

When I lift my plow "all" the way up, it can and does go higher than I can raise it.
(boss)

You assume all plows have these same stops and that they all function the same as yours do.



jasonv;1767751 said:


> Wow, you know what, I will try one more time to teach you how things work, but if you continue to push, I'll have no option but to report you for this.
> 
> The plow a-frame is hinged at the truck. When you lift it up, it will only go up until it reaches the STOPS. WILL NOT GO UP ANY HIGHER. When the the plow is lifted fully, it pulls the frame RIGHT UP AGAINST THE STOP. The plow will neither go up nor down. The chain holds it up, THE STOPS HOLD IT DOWN.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

I have never had a overheating problem with the plow all the way up while driving. I did one time when my clutch fan wasn't kicking in. If the truck is overheating it isn't from the plow blocking the air. I see guys with the plow hitting the ground over bumps on the highway and think its funny that that is worth getting a little more air.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

SnoFarmer;1771298 said:


> Stop the threats, report or get over it...
> 
> When I lift my plow "all" the way up, it can and does go higher than I can raise it.
> (boss)
> ...


Well, one can assume, in the very least, that the discussion is related specifically to hardware that isn't broken, maladjusted, or mismatched.


----------



## Northwind (Feb 15, 2014)

A chain will bounce more when you hit the pile of snow people blow out into the street.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Northwind;1791880 said:


> A chain will bounce more when you hit the pile of snow people blow out into the street.


But not if the municipal truck stops and lets you push the snow across the street in front of it


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

JerseyShorePlow;1764541 said:


> I'm putting a plow on a 2014 Jeep Wrangler I just bought. Still deciding which brand, but my question is which is better, the chain to lift the blade or just the hydraulic cylinder? I've had both on used vehicles I bought, but now I have a New Jeep and want to put a new plow on it. Any suggestions or pluses and minuses of each would be appreciated.


put a snoway with down pressure on it. stick a few hundred pounds of sand behind the back seat. best setup you can have.
I have one on a little suz sammy for the last 20 years. can plow circles round just about anything. perfect driveway rig - much better than my (painfully) full size truck.
but as others have said, if no good dealer is around nothing else matters.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i have a western ultra mount there is no chain slap


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

I have read this whole thread twice......I just cant believe that no one mentioned that chain lift plows save Transmissions....Its a known Fact...:laughing:


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

Defcon 5;1799568 said:


> I have read this whole thread twice......I just cant believe that no one mentioned that chain lift plows save Transmissions....Its a known Fact...:laughing:


what?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

gasjr4wd;1799595 said:


> what?


You didn't know that?


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

guess not. joke?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Defcon 5;1799568 said:


> I have read this whole thread twice......I just cant believe that no one mentioned that chain lift plows save Transmissions....Its a known Fact...:laughing:


Gotta be true now, I just read it on the internet.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Defcon 5;1799568 said:


> I have read this whole thread twice......I just cant believe that no one mentioned that chain lift plows save Transmissions....Its a known Fact...:laughing:


No No that's trip edge plows


----------



## andersman02 (May 5, 2012)

I have never ran a direct lift plow, only westerns. Heres my opinion

Our wideout broke a chain this year. Our mvp and 8ft straight have never. Very easy fix. 

As for bouncing. If your careful going over rail roads etc.. it's not a problem. The one time I was cruising and zoning I didn't notice the rr and yes you get a nerve racking clunk. Operator error on that. No other problems.

I do like how easy the blade floats,not sure how different the direct lift is.

Transporting if something goes wrong, Never had to do it, would be ridiculously easy.


----------



## andersman02 (May 5, 2012)

Personally I'd get a western because of dealer location. For you, if a snow way was close id go with that


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Im still a little Fuzzy on this subject.....Which is "Better" ...xysport


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

That one over there.


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

They both will float about the same (if you turn down pressure off).
Only difference is ones without a chain will also have down pressure if you want it.
BUT, what dealers/suppliers/service do you have near you? Not really a deal breaker but something to think about.
I've got one SW that is about 20yo and never had an issue with. Luck? Not sure. I didn't beat it but did push deep stuff needed.
If getting something like the 29HD, go for the 9" wings. Wish I did.
Question is do you want to scrape really well and what color do you want. With SW you can have any color you want, as long as it's black. (HF)
Only thing about SW is the subframe hangs down sooo blanken far.

***Now if you have a 4sp auto, you'll want a yellow plow. For 5sp auto's and up you can get a red one, but only on a leap year. With a stick shift you have to use an imported tire, nothing made in the US. With an open diff you'll have to get a electric tailgate spreader, no drop in bed gas operated option for you unless you have a limited slip. Lockers can only be used with white trucks with stainless steel mold blades.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

So. I have a diesel. What's the formula for that one? And a 6 speed.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I have BOTH direct lift (Boss) and chain lift (Fisher) I LOVE direct lift 

I HATE full trip (Boss) I LOVE trip edge (Fisher)

so what plow should I get?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

theplowmeister;1802165 said:


> I have BOTH direct lift (Boss) and chain lift (Fisher) I LOVE direct lift
> 
> I HATE full trip (Boss) I LOVE trip edge (Fisher)
> 
> so what plow should I get?


A Bosher??


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

A fishoss.....


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Meyestern..........


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh no you didn't. Don't bring it up or he'll appear.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

dieselss;1802180 said:


> Oh no you didn't. Don't bring it up or he'll appear.


It's spring, he's probably building a nest and chasing worms........lol


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

No. I didn't see a new thread on building anything.......yet


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I m thinking about Meyfioss or MeyBoFi

Meyer 7 1/2 V
Boss direct lift (with my DP)
Fisher mount


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I've used both (chain a lot and direct not much) and I honestly don't have a preference.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with Will (Mercer_Me) honestly I didn't notice much difference either. The direct lift didn't bounce over large bumps on the road, but my V Plow is so heavy that it really takes a BIG bump to get it to bounce.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

plowguy43;1805004 said:


> I agree with Will (Mercer_Me) honestly I didn't notice much difference either. The direct lift didn't bounce over large bumps on the road, but my V Plow is so heavy that it really takes a BIG bump to get it to bounce.


The 8' Boss trip edge my uncle had bounced just as much as an 8' Fisher when you went over pumps in the road. After being around both, I honestly can't say one is better than the other.


----------

